# Photos of my dogs



## Mycavyangels (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello iam new
i thought you might like to see photos of my dogs

this is Rosie she is 3 years old









This is Emily she is 2 years old









This is Buddy he is a year old









and this is Roxy she is 5 months









Enjoy


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaw, they are absolutely adorable.............


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely pics - Thankyou for sharing them - they all look like nice natured dogs


----------



## Mycavyangels (Jan 12, 2008)

Angel said:


> Aaw, they are absolutely adorable.............


Thankyou


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures lovely dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they are lovely looking dogs


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so lovely
my sis has 4 of them and i have quite a few come to stay with me


----------



## Caroline_art&design (Jun 6, 2019)

great pictures lovely dogs, I'm an artist, if you would like to have portrait of your lovely dogs please feel free to contact me here or on my email [email protected], 
best regards Caroline


----------



## Suder (Jun 2, 2019)

Nice looking bunch


----------

